# Where should I do my mba?



## theserpent (Nov 4, 2013)

Now,I'm in my 1st year B.com,My Uncle who is in US,said me to come to usa for my mba.Now he also said that I should vist next year may to check out the colleges and other various courses offered,from what I have heard it's better to do MBA in Either US or singapore as it's much much cheaper than the IIM's.
Now my question is which is better US or singapore?I preffer the latter,as the exposure is better over there,and Singapore does have many finance companies.But I don't know anyone over there,While In us I have 3 of my uncles and few more relatives over there.
So which place is better to study in?And what would the education cost be?

Anyone?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 4, 2013)

As far as i know the MBAs in the US will work out much more expensive than from an IIM. To compare an IIM today costs round 17 odd lakh whereas a US MBA even with all the scholarships and grants will cost round 50 lakh or more. 

The USA plan is a good investment mainly if you plan to settle in the US or are willing to spend 3-4 years there till you pay off your education loan and stuff.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 4, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> As far as i know the MBAs in the US will work out much more expensive than from an IIM. To compare an IIM today costs round 17 odd lakh whereas a US MBA even with all the scholarships and grants will cost round 50 lakh or more.
> 
> The USA plan is a good investment mainly if you plan to settle in the US or are willing to spend 3-4 years there till you pay off your education loan and stuff.



And what about Singapore?


----------



## reddead (Nov 4, 2013)

IIMs are one of the most toughest colleges to get in, you need to have a excellent academic record and a great profile and above that score a 99%ile in CAT which is again one of the tougest exams to crack....

before you consider IIMs as a option, you should see if you can get in one..

PS: when i was in my 1st year of grad, even i used to dream about IIMs only to later find out how difficult it is to get in one of them


----------



## theserpent (Nov 4, 2013)

reddead said:


> IIMs are one of the most toughest colleges to get in*, you need to have a excellent academic record *and a great profile and above that score a 99%ile in CAT which is again one of the tougest exams to crack....
> 
> before you consider IIMs as a option, you should see if you can get in one..
> 
> PS: when i was in my 1st year of grad, even i used to dream about IIMs only to later find out how difficult it is to get in one of them



Exactly thats the problem ...I feel it would be better to try my best and get into Singapore college,As I preffer working there later on.
Whats the cut off marks+fees in Singapore

With the current subject's I have like Business Mangement,I don't even feel if i will be able to do MBA.
Now looking at the current scenario,Hardly 10% of the Commerce grads gets job's in India,Even with MBA they are not getting any JOBS.So,this is the reason why I preffer doing it in Singapore.

Okay,So most of the colleges require 2 years of FULL-Time work experience,And I'm sure without recomendation we can't get a job in foreign countries easily(esp Dubai),So what can we work as and then do our MBA depnding on that?


----------



## reddead (Nov 4, 2013)

I have no idea about colleges in singapore, so can't say anything about it. 

Job scene is indeed bad for commerce people. 

You will definitely need a recommendation to get a job..


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 4, 2013)

If you can get a job in campus placement or get a job in singapore itself then its okay. However if you dont get a job your 20L is down the drain. In india people prefer eng/CA  MBAs. Commerece MBAs arent considered as statistics has suggested that they do bad.
MBA is useless in gulf countries so getting a good paying job in dubai is difficult.
I would suggest to use that 20L to start a business or invest in property you would get more buck for your money.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 4, 2013)

If you do an MBA from a good college then the lifetime value of that normally is much higher than any other investment other than a successful business 

CAT is not that tough, just requires a crazy amount of practice. Do give a series of practice papers or past year exams before you write it off completely 

Even Singapore's colleges will vary greatly, so i suggest you read up on what colleges you are looking at and what is the enterance like (gmat + essay + interview) also do search for colleges like AIM manilla and others


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 15, 2014)

i will suggest you to do your mba in US cause there you can concentrate on your studies and you have to less worry about your residence expenses or food and all....after doing your MBA from Us you can move to Singapore for the job if you want.........


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 1, 2014)

yes job chances are far better in us I have heard that even high school grads earn 20 dollar/hr


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 1, 2014)

hmm... do remember that MBA in the US is expensive. It might need you to take up a part time job, or get a scholarship or something along those lines. There are some amazing universities but it's not really that easy to get into them, so you should apply first and then decide the course of action. While it may seem that people in US earn more it's usually because we tend to convert everything into rupees and then judge expenses. Expenses in the US are almost 4 times that in India (Price power parity), so while a $20/day job in India might make you decently well off, it might just be the minimum wage there. 

So do this homework before you decide to go there. On the flip side if done right then a US MBA will really set you up for an awesome  life


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2014)

SP Jain College has MBA in Dubai & Singapore


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 1, 2014)

write gmat now itself, prepare real hard, join coaching class, coaching class helps becuase you have study group, friends
get great score.. work 2 years, then apply with your score

and I will repeat again write your gmat while you are in college.. after you come to bangalore to work, you can remove *free time to study *from your dictionary.

while you are working, display good leardship skills, team work.. try to do things that improve company profits, reduce costs, do some analysis, try to get clients, help expand etc.. all depends where you work.


----------



## theserpent (May 7, 2014)

Okay,As A_k_s_h_a_y said I have planned like that itself,after I finish my B.com I will work for like 2 years then apply in colleges maybe ISB/IIM and also check US/Singapore I preffer the latter though I have my 3 uncles in the US



But what are the cut offs these US/Singapore colleges have and other requirements..
Also,other than MBA what options do I have leaving aside(M.com/C.S/C.A)


----------



## seamon (May 7, 2014)

Check out NUS in Singapore. This university has a very high world ranking.


----------



## .DMG (May 7, 2014)

Just do CA like I did. You will curse God forever for taking away your youth and most of your eyesight 

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> Okay,As A_k_s_h_a_y said I have planned like that itself,after I finish my B.com I will work for like 2 years then apply in colleges maybe ISB/IIM and also check US/Singapore I preffer the latter though I have my 3 uncles in the US
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Go ahed with your plans for US. You have relatives there. You will get good guidance from them as far as getting into colleges go.


----------

